# Shrimp Jubilee



## D.O.A FREAK (Apr 25, 2009)

caught 300+ shrimp in a 8 foot cast net today all shrimp were 3-6 inches get em while you can it doesn't last long


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

can you give a general area?


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

yea ,anywhere we can cash in on a few?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Yeah is this in FL or AL?


----------



## brammagicski (Mar 1, 2011)

grif is that you


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

jspooney said:


> can you give a general area?


----------



## 230 Cobia (Mar 25, 2008)

They are still there went last night escimbia bay off hwy 90 just before dark 5 gal bucket full in less than an hour


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks Cobia, my sister & BIL live near there.:thumbup:


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Eastern Shore AL*

Had a jubilee two weeks ago on Mon. and Tues. night on the Eastern shore/Fairhope AL. Lots of flounders and you had to pick your way through them as many were undersize. Lots gigged and some very nice fish. I went after the shrimp. Very nice 21 to 25 count shrimp and thats a 150 qt. cooler


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow bamafan611, thats a nice haul!


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

and when is dinner?


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Have to get to a jubilee! :yes:


----------

